# 40 gallon breeder tank question



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*40 G Breeder Tanks*

Hello Black...

The typical 40 G Breeder tank dimensions are: roughly 36 X 18 X 17 and hold 40 gallons of water.

B


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The gallon designation on aquariums is just an industry standard and they generally hold at least the gallon size listed.

The outside dimensions of a 40B are a nominal 36" x 18" x 17", depending on manufacturer, and when you do the math, it equals a bit over 47.5 gallons. 

For a true measurement of gallons, take the inside dimensions of the tank (or subtract the glass thickness of the panes), multiply them together and divide by 231, this will give you the actual gallons.

I have 40B's that are a nominal size of 36" x 18" x 15" and it equates to 42 gallons.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got one of the Aqueon 40 Breeders, and I can't remember what the specifics where, but I measured the inside dimensions, and I think I came out closer to 45g then 40.

If I remember, I'll try to remeasure the inside and run the calculations again.


----------

